# dockside wrk



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

does anyone need their hull cleaned? zincs replaced? props pulled and taken to a prop shop? underwater hull inspection? thanks nick.. pm me if you have any questions


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

or any kind of boat wrk? besides mechanical


----------

